# Spinner bait ID



## Little Roober (Jun 17, 2004)

I bought this last year and caught a lot of fish on it. It didn't come in a package and there isn't a name stamped on it anywhere. Also, the blue tail on the back end used to be a clear twister tail. Anyone know who makes it? Thanks. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## salmonsteel97 (Nov 18, 2012)

im taking a guess but it might be a roadrunner.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## jerrob (Aug 6, 2011)

The closest thing I'm seeing is the Fish Hawk trolling spinner bait at Cabelas.
The "twisted" eye seem to be getting harder to find in clothespin style spinner baits with most being the open and a few being coiled. None of the components in the build are hard to find, ya may wanna try building a few yourself if you can't find 'em.

Good luck,
J


----------



## frenchriver1 (Jul 5, 2005)

I'm guessing it is a crappie size of a popular spinnerbait. Check at most stores for a bait of this size. Surely at Bass Pro or Cabela's, likely at Wally's...


----------



## Little Roober (Jun 17, 2004)

It is a full size bass spinner. I think I got it at a marina in whitmore lake but I'm not sure. I'll check out cabelas when I get to a computer instead of my phone. Thanks fellas. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## drumcode (Dec 19, 2011)

I would guess it is something from the Northland line-up, as they are one of the few companys that make a closed eye spinner bait. They also use those dimpled blades quite a bit.


----------



## Drowning Minnows (Jan 6, 2013)

Strike King KVD Spinnerbaits


----------



## drumcode (Dec 19, 2011)

No way is that a Strike King. Not one Characteristic of that spinnerbait unless it's old is something SK does. Non fishhead shaped lead, dimpled blades, All metal beads seperating the blades, closed eye pin... you go find me a strike king spinnerbait that has any 1 of those traits.


----------



## GiveUmTheShaft (Jun 17, 2009)

Looks like I dixe dancer to me, got them at a local shop by me

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## GiveUmTheShaft (Jun 17, 2009)

http://www.bassfishingtacklestore.com/Spinnerbaits.aspx
Check them out
posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Little Roober (Jun 17, 2004)

GiveUmTheShaft said:


> Looks like I dixe dancer to me, got them at a local shop by me
> 
> posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


That looks like a match! Thanks guys!


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## superflysnuka (Dec 14, 2011)

Looks like booyah to me. Dicks sporting goods.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------

